# Stabiles biologisches Gleichgewicht - dennoch Technik?



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2003)

Morgen zusammen.

Mein Teich ist ja etwa 1,5 Monate alt und hat sich nun recht gut eingepändelt, was das biologische Gleichgerwicht angeht!
Es wird bestimmt noch besser...
(Ich benötige das OASE-Testset zur Kontrolle!)

Ich begreiffe nicht, wieso man unbedingt ein __ Filtersystem in einem Teich einbauen muss! In der Natur hat's ja auch keine Technik! Die Natur reinigt sich selbst!

 :!:  Teichgrösse: ca. 8-10m2 Wasseroberfläche / 85 cm tief


Hier meine Fragen:
1. Benötige ich unbedingt Technik für den Teich?
2. Genügt ein Filtersystem?
3. Gibt es Solar-Filteranlagen, welche nur am Tag filtern (Sonne)?


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2003)

Guten Morgen,

von biologischem Gleichgewicht würde ich ned reden, der Begriff , naja, mich stört er etwas .... in einem künstlichen Gewässer ist es fast nie möglich.

Um mal wieder ein Zitat zu benutzen,daß ich mal gelesen habe:

_Biologisches Gleichgewicht ist übrigens so ein Unwort - wäre der Teich im Gleichgewicht, gäbe es also keine Sukzession, so wäre der Teich tot. Zum Glück sind die meisten Teiche nicht im Gleichgewicht. Aber was soll Mensch tun - das Unwort hat sich in den 70ern eingebürgert, als die Ökologie noch eine recht junge Wissenschaft war, und Mensch noch der Theorie des Gleichgewichts anhing. Heute wissen wir, daß das nur Klimaxgesellschaften betrifft_

Ich denke,treffender kann man es ned mehr ausdrücken, oder ?

Zu deinen Fragen zu Einsatz von Technik im Teich: In einem anderen Forum gab es eine höchst diffizile Diskussion "Was ist nötig, was ist Luxus" , deswegen, mit teilweisen heftigem Wortwechsel, kannst dir es ja mal durchlesen, ist sehr interessant, da war "BadboyTommi" wieder in Aktion   

Grundsätzliches zum Thema Technik:

Wenn man ein künstliches Gewässer erschafft, mit Fischbesatz, ist es unausweichlich, Technik einzusetzen, auch wenn es nur eine Pumpe ist, die man braucht. Ich sag dir auch warum, wenn du schon das Thema Natur ansprichst, denn wo findet man so dichten Fischbesatz wie in unseren "Pfützen" ? Ich denke in keinem natürlichen Gewässer , oder ??

Es ist also das Problem des Menschen, Technik einzusetzen ... deinem Körper, wenn er krank oder erschöpft ist, muss man schliesslich auch Dinge zukommen lassen,damit er wieder auf die Beine kommt.

Welche Technik man einsetzt, wie weit man geht ... das bleibt jedem selbst überlassen, ich für meinen Teil begnüge mich mit einer Pumpe, dem Selbstbau-Vortex und einem Pflanzenfilter, das reicht mir, denn mein Fischbesatz ist entsprechend gering.

Zum Thema Solar, ich habe einmal versucht, Solarleuchten im Garten zu setzen .... und wie haben sie geleuchtet ? Naja, den Begriff nenn ich jetzt ned  ..... seidher iss Solar kein Thema mehr für mich ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2003)

Morgäääähn...

ist eine gewagt These, die Du da aufstellst...
Ein Teich ohne Technik... ja, warum denn auch nicht
Du hast schon recht, die Natur richtet sich alles selber.

Aber, eines darfst Du nicht vergessen, die Natur rechnet in anderen Maßeinheiten als wir.
da geht es nicht um 10m², da reden wir von abertausenden m² um ein biologisch stabiles System zu erstellen.
den Platz braucht die Natur nämlich, um genug Bioorganismen und Pflanzen einsetzen zu können, um sich selber im Gleichgewicht zu halten.
Du wirst keinen Teich finden, ohne Unmengen von Pflanzen und Gewächsen sowie Kleinstlebewesen, die die Filterung übernehmen.

Leider kann man diese Menge an "Naturfilter" nicht 1:1 runterbrechen auf unsere Teichgrößen, ich denke da gibt es so etwas wie eine kritische Menge, aber der es wirklich ohne jeglichen Einsatz von Technik gehen kann.

Ich selber habe derzeit einen 100.000 Liter Teich, der mit einem Minimum von Technik auszukommen versucht (und laut letzten Messungen schafft er das auch wirklich   ) 
Dabei sind aber gut ein fünftel des Teiches mit __ Schilf und Pflanzen bedeckt, und das Wasser wird kontinuierlich über einen Bachlauf in einen weiteren Naturfilter und 2 Absetzbecken gepumpt. 

Für meine  4 Mini Kois und die 6 Goldorfen reicht diese Filterung, wobei ich hinzufügen muss, daß meine Intention für diesen Teich NIE glasklares Wasser war... das ist ohne einen riesigen Aufwand nicht möglich.
Aber, die Werte passen, den Fischen geht es gut, und somit bin ich glücklich. Schliesslich wirst Du auch in der Natur NIE gklasklare Teiche finden.

Es kommt somit ganz auf den Zweck des Teiches an... wenn Du nur einen optisch ansprechenden Teich haben möchtest, ohne zusätzliche "Verschmutzer" (= Fische) drinnen wirst Du wohl auf "annähernd natürlichem Weg" ans Ziel kommen können.

Willst Du den Teich aber als "Ausstellungsraum" für Deine Fische benutzen und diese Fische auch wirklich präsentieren und sehen können handelst Du ja eigentlich WIDER die Natur, und das wird so richtig schön teuer   

das minimum an Technik würde ich mit einer Pumpe gleichsetzen, um wenigstens ein bisschen Bewegung ins Wasser zu bringen, damit es zwischen den Natur-Filter-Pflanzen nicht anfängt zu faulen... 
Dies sollte aber nicht nur bei Sonnenschein geschehen (solche Pumpen gibt's zwar, sind aber schweineteuer und haben nicht viel Leistung)

Der Filter selber ist im seltensten Fall mit Strom versorgt. Deswegen wüsste ich nicht, was Du da mit Solar machen willst. Nur die Pumpe braucht Energie...


Also, langer Rede kurzer Sinn: wenn Du es geschickt machst, und keine Fische züchten willst dann reichen Dir Pflanzen, durch die Du das Wasser durchpumpst als Filterung für einen "naturbelassenen Teich" aus... 
( = meine persönliche Meinung und kein wissenschaftlich begründeter Kommentar)

womit ich hier wahrscheinlich die nächste Diskussion losgetreten hätte
in dem Sinne, bring them in ...   

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2003)

schöner hätt' ich's auch nicht sagen können, Tommi 
 

lG und guten Morgen
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2003)

*oops*

Moin Doogie,

haben wir wohl zur gleichen Zeit gepostet ? 

Wir scheinen eine gleiche Meinung zu haben, sehr schön ... wenn StefanS das liest ... dann fängt er weider an zu träumen


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2003)

*...*

...mein Vater hat einen kleinen PE-Teich (Teichbecken). Etwa so gross wie eine Badewanne.   

Er filtert folgender massen:

Er hat eine Pumpe welche durch Solarpanel betrieben wird.
Das Wasser wird durch eine Box mit speziellen (chemischen) Steinen drin gepumt. Ich glaub' diese Steine sind von OASE!
das Wasser entweicht durch ein Loch an der Box!

Seit dem mein Vater einen solchen Filter hat, ist das Wasser GLASKLAR!  8) 

  Nun meine Frage, soll ich eine ähnliche Filterung realisieren?
Bei meiner Teichgrösse!


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2003)

Hallo Rolando,

zu 3. den Solarfiltern. Ein Filter besteht ja immer aus dem eigentlichem Filter und einer Pumpe. Theoretisch kannst Du eine Solarpumpe einsetzen, praktisch ist das eher Mist.  

Die meines Wissens leistungsfähigste handelsübliche Solarpumpe (SXT-2000) samt Solarpanel pumpt bei IDEALER Sonneneinstrahlung gerade mal 2000 Liter pro Stunde. Durch Höhenunterschiede, Reibungsverluste im Schlauch und meist halt nicht idealer Sonneneinstrahlung, ist die reale Pumpenleistung deutlich niedriger und dann wird es häufig schon knapp.

Ich bin selbst Energiesparfreak und hätte gern Solarpumpen verwendet. Aber was ist, wenn die Sonne längere Zeit nicht scheint? Ist der Filter dann 2 Wochen außer Betrieb? Das kann nicht die Lösung sein, also fängt man an Akkus ins Spiel zu bringen, um sonnenfreie Zeiten zu puffern.... 

Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt und es unbedingt Solar sein muß, dann kann man sich freilich etwas bauen und dann auch jede normale Pumpe einsetzen aber das wird sich nie armortisieren und wenn man den Energieaufwand zur Herstellung/Entsorgung von Solarpaneln, Akkus etc. nimmt, dann ist das vermutlich auch unter ökologischen Aspekten fragwürdig. 

Achte ggf. bei der Auswahl der Pumpe lieber auf einen sparsamen Energieverbrauch. Pumpen von Oase, Heissner  etc. verbrauchen häufig 50% mehr Strom, als Pumpen von Hozelock oder Katana. 

Solarpumpen taugen meines Erachtens nur, wenn man bei Schönwetter auf der Terasse sitzend eine kleine Wasserfontaine oder ähnliches auf dem Teich  angucken will. Für alles was mit dem Funktionieren des Teiches zusammenhängt sind die zu unsicher, bzw. in sicherer Ausführung mit Pufferakkus etc. zu teuer.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2003)

*grrr....*

Bei uns in der Schweiz findet man meisst nur OASE und Heissner!


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2003)

Hey Rolando74

Ich würd an deiner Stelle erst mal abwarten. Wenn dein Teich annehmbare Wasserwerte hat und du mit der Sichtweite im Wasser zufrieden bist, warum solltest DU dann ne Menge Geld dafür ausgeben daß es so bleibt?????????
Des ganze Oase Zeug kannst du auch noch einsetzen wenn der Teich grün wird.
Meine Ausführliche Meinung zum Thema  Steht unter " alles Technik??" im Forum

Gruß Tobias


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2003)

*Re: oops*



			
				Tommi schrieb:
			
		

> ... wenn StefanS das liest ... dann fängt er weider an zu träumen



Frech, der Bub ***ggg*** !

Nun, es gibt schon einen gravierenden und in der Praxis sehr relevanten Unterschied zwischen einem Gartenteich und einem natürlichen Teich: Gartenteiche entstehen genau da, wo es niemals einen gäbe, würde man darauf warten, dass er sich von alleine bildet. Das erreicht man durch eine Folie (oder durch ein gleich undurchlässiges Material wie Ton). Folge: Es erfolgt keinerlei Austausch mit dem Untergrund - was einmal im Teich ist, bleibt auch drin - es sei denn, man greift ein (z.B. dadurch, dass man Pflanzen auslichtet). Ein solcher Eingriff ist eben auch ein Filter.  Man sollte sich deshalb einmal klar machen, was so ein Filter überhaupt bewirken soll: In erster Linie soll er ein Fischgift, nämlich Nitrit, in eine ungefährliche Substanz, nämlich Nitrat, umwandeln. Nitrat aber ist Dünger. Und Dünger nährt Pflanzen. Wenn es nicht genügend erwünschte höhere Pflanzen gibt, dann werden eben Algen gemästet, __ Entengrütze oder die __ Wasserpest vermehrt sich wirklich wie die Pest.

Der Filter also erfüllt die wichtige Aufgabe der Entgiftung dann, wenn ein dichter Besatz an Fischen im Teich ist und sich die Nitritwerte immer weiter verschlechtern. Das kann man messen. Wenn man nur wenige und einfache Fische einsetzt (z.B. Goldfische oder __ Moderlieschen), kann die Aufgabe auch im Teich selbst erledigt werden, denn die aktiven Bakterien befinden sich zwar aufgrund optimaler Bedingungen massiert im Filter, durchaus aber auch im Teich - worauf Lothar immer sehr schön hinweist. Man sollte zwar beachten, dass sich Fische auch vermehren (gerade bei Moderlieschen hat man schnell grosse Schwärme) - ich frage mich aber, wie es die Menschheit mit Teichen geschafft hat, bevor Ende des letzten Jahrtausends der Filter erfunden wurde...

Wichtig aber ist, dass der Dünger, der vom Filter "produziert" wird, in "positiver" Pflanzenmasse gebunden wird. Ausreichend höhere und erwünschte Pflanzen müssen sich deshalb im Teich selbst befinden oder in einem separaten Pflanzenfilter. Wenn man die Pflanzen dann regelmässig und massiv auslichtet, schafft man die Nährstoffe aus dem Teich. Verrotten nämlich die abgestorbenen Pflanzenteile werden - vereinfacht - die in ihnen gebundenen Nährstoffe wieder frei und nähren neue Algengenerationen.

Natürlich haben Filter und die unterschiedlichsten Vorfilter auch eine mechanische Filterfunktion und halten Feststoffe fest. Jede Art von Nährstoffen allerdings, die bereits in gelöster Form auftritt, bleibt im Wasser und kann von keinem Filter mit vernünftigem Aufwand herausgefiltert werden. Schwebealgen sind zwar auch fest, dabei aber so klein, dass sie durch jedes Filtermedium hindurchschlüpfen. Sie können allerdings durch UVC abgetötet und dadurch verklumpt werden. Dadurch werden sie mechanisch filterbar. So sehr ich aus anderen Gründen auch gegen UVC Vorklärer in "normalen" Teichen eingestellt bin - diese Aufgabe erledigen sie bei korrekter Dimensionierung durchaus. Es ist aber sinnlos, einen UVC Vorklärer ohne Filter zu betreiben. Der Vollständigkeit halber sei erwähnt, dass UVC Vorklärer absolut überflüssig sind, wenn man die oben genannten Regeln befolgt: Biologische Filterung und ausreichender Pflanzenbestand. Dann ist UVC nicht erforderlich (weil bereits die Ursachen für Algenwuchs entfallen) und damit auch die Diskussion überflüssig, ob UVC Geräte neben den Algen auch sämtliche Mikroben abtöten. Wenn man aber schon unbedingt einen UVC Vorklärer betreiben will und die verklumpten Algen filtert, dann sollte man sie auch regelmässig aus dem Filter entfernen, bevor sie zersetzt und damit die gebundenen Nährstoffe wieder frei werden.

Die Frage, ob man mit einem Innen- (oder Aussen-) Schaumstoff-Filter das Wasser eines wie grossen Teiches "glasklar" bekommt, ist also falsch gestellt. Man muss fragen: Welche Belastung mit Nitrit besitzt mein Teich (messen) ? Ggf. einen geeigneten Biofilter anschaffen und beobachten, welche Menge höherer Pflanzen erforderlich ist, die erzeugten Nährstoffe zu binden. Ein "glasklarer" Fertigteich kann als Ursache auch durchaus einen ausreichenden Pflanzenbesatz haben - obwohl da ein Innenfilter mit Schaumstoffpatrone herumquirlt.

Nicht unmittelbar übertragbar ist das alles auf "nicht normale" Teich, womit ich Koiteiche oder sonstige Teiche mit extremer Belastung und wenig Pflanzen meine. Gross dimensionierte Biofilter sorgen da für giftfreies Wasser, gross dimensionierte UVC Vorklärer sterilisieren es. Ein solcher Teich ist auf eine auch wirksame mechanische Filterung angewiesen - und das funktioniert eben nach anderen Spielregeln.

Zusammengefasst: Gartenteiche sind gegenüber Naturteichen gleich zweifach im Nachteil: Fehlender Austausch und extremer Fischbesatz. Wird der Teich mit der davon ausgehenden Belastung immer noch von allein fertig, benötigt man keinen Filter. Wenn nicht braucht es halt einen Filter. Die entstehenden Nitrate müssen allerdings in Pflanzenmasse gebunden werden - und das kann innerhalb des Teiches und ausserhalb in einem Pflanzenfilter geschehen.

Zu der Frage der solarbetriebenen Anlagen kann ich mich den vorhandenen Ausführungen nur anschliessen: Witzlos und pseudo-umweltschonend (bezieht man einmal die Herstellung mit ein). Ein Innenfilter ist für einen Gartenteich spätestens dann nicht mehr ausreichend, wenn der Teich das Volumen von Fertigteichen überschreitet.

Hallo Tommi, war das jetzt ausführlich genug  8)  ?

Beste Grüsse 
(bin immer noch ein nur sehr unregelmässiger Gast)
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2003)

*Jo Stefan*

das war ausführlich genug, danke  

Früher, 1817 , als es noch keine Filter gab, waren die Ländereien größer, es wurde betoniert und die Größe war viel riesiger,das zum Thema "Früher"

besten Dank ... aber wie schafft ihr es bloß, solch lange Texte zu kritzeln ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2003)

Ich kann da ja noch gar nichts dazu sagen - aber: Reiner - wenn Du in die Toscana auswanderst - ich wollte schon immer da unten eine Biker-Pension eröffnen - wäre sicher auch hübsch mit einem Teich .... kannst Du kochen?   

Grüßle Susanne

P.S. Ich weiß - das gehört jetzt wieder net hier her, aber manchmal gehts einfach net anders


----------

